# Video - African Cichlids, various zebras, labidochromis and pseudotropheus species



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

African Cichlids
Various zebras, labidochromis and pseudotropheus species. 125-gallon tank.


----------



## sirfishmaster (Nov 10, 2008)

i miss my 125 gallon for fishies! i had a set up similar and got bored of it

now that i dont have that anymore, i would not mind starting up again!


Nice


Doug


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They are beautiful and they seem so happy and healthy. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## rallykid (Nov 21, 2008)

I know this is an older post but since I am researching my first Cichlid tanks I have to ask, what exactly are the 2 blue and black thatare swimming right in front of the camera at the 25-27 second mark?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

the smaller one is a P. demasoni. the larger one is probably something like a zebra ofert but I'm not sure...


----------

